# Recommended Reading: Everything Else Sheep



## elevan

Sheep Care Guide


----------



## SheepGirl

Just the Sheep Care Guide exists now  I deleted Part II and just put links to the different sections on the main page.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=4485-sheepcareguide


----------



## elevan

Thanks.  I updated the post.


----------



## Granny Heeney

No clickies!    I got "Flub BB error?"


----------

